# Black Eyed Peas - I Gotta Feeling



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Probably not to everyoens taste, but, I'm LOVING this at the minute.

"Do it, lets do it.. do it letss dooo it!" :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

me too - excellent summer tune for playing with the roof down, on a rare sunny moment :lol:


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Yep love it, have it as my ring tone


----------



## rich vrs (May 7, 2008)

Hmmmm Fergie!!!

is good song, a real "make you want to go out" song.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

you can tell David Guetta has had something to do with it!

listen to this...


----------



## oneshare325 (Mar 5, 2009)

http://www.cracked.com/video_17618_black-eyed-peas-have-officially-written-worst-song-ever.html


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Jim W said:


> YouTube - Black Eyed Peas - I Gotta Feeling
> 
> Probably not to everyoens taste, but, I'm LOVING this at the minute.
> 
> "Do it, lets do it.. do it letss dooo it!" :thumb:


My fav detailing track at the mo,the album is great


----------

